# Ski quandry



## powbmps (Oct 7, 2010)

So.....I love my Mojo 90's and want to go a bit shorter.  Supposedly these are the exact same ski.

Will they make me feel even more alone?









They look great with the green AZ theme.


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2010)

:lol: Love it!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 8, 2010)

those bbutterflys are cute...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2010)

They make your are look big.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 8, 2010)

Seriously though.....at 90mm underfoot I'm thinking they are a good everyday ski (when moguls aren't the priority) that will still work in the deeper snow.  I don't know if my ego can take the length reduction (and butterflies), but they should be a little easier to turn in the tight stuff. 

Plus they're only $189.00, and more importantly, have the wife's approval.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Plus they're only $189.00, and more importantly, have the wife's approval.


Given that you need the wife's approval, they are clearly perfect for ya.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Given that you need the wife's approval, they are clearly perfect for ya.



This! :lol:

Seriously, who cares about the butterflies?  If they're the length you want then go for it.  If they really bother you that much then take a can of paint to the top sheets and call it good.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> This! :lol:
> 
> Seriously, who cares about the butterflies? If they're the length you want then go for it. If they really bother you that much then take a can of paint to the top sheets and call it good.


 

I did not think he was serious.  Rattle can will work well.  Just us Krylon Fusion.  You will have to sand the top sheets first and then spray.  USe stickers to personalize or make some type of stencil to spray a different color.  


What about a butterfly stencil?:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## severine (Oct 8, 2010)

I actually like the butterflies.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> So.....I love my Mojo 90's and want to go a bit shorter.  Supposedly these are the exact same ski.
> 
> Will they make me feel even more alone?
> 
> ...




Are you sure its a mens ski?


----------



## mondeo (Oct 8, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Given that you need the wife's approval, they are clearly perfect for ya.


 


bvibert said:


> This! :lol:


 


severine said:


> I actually like the butterflies.


They're also perfect for bvibert.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Will they match your outfit?


----------



## mondeo (Oct 8, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Are you sure its a mens ski?


I think he's sure it's a women's ski.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 8, 2010)

whew i couldn't do it. flip side - same thing with a set of pe's a few years back. just couldn't get past the graphics

maybe killer butterflies?


----------



## severine (Oct 8, 2010)

That is the Head Sweet Fat Thang... most def a women's ski.  And I'm sure he knew that already, hence the thread.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 8, 2010)

Also, for what it's worth, I have Roxy PX12s on my all-mountain/park skis. Same idea, same stuff but save money.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 8, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I think he's sure it's a women's ski.



They say it's the exact same ski as the manly purple Mojo 90:

"It doesn't matter what that under aged $7 hour worker at your local big box says... THIS IS THE EXACT SAME SKI AS THE MOJO 90!!
We have skied them, weighed them, verified with Head, and consulted Ouiji boards. It's not our fault that your local dealer is an idiot who doesn't do any research and doesn't know the product he sells. So pick up the best ski that exists, piss off the ignorant big box, and have a blast. Yes, this was marketed as a ladies ski. But once again, for the last time the only difference between this ski and the unisex version Mojo 90 is the topsheet graphics."

I don't think they had much luck selling the 186 to the ladies.  They have the 176 for $60 more.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 8, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Also, for what it's worth, I have Roxy PX12s on my all-mountain/park skis. Same idea, same stuff but save money.



I noticed that in one of the threads, but wasn't going to say anything :wink:.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2010)

for $189 what are you even debating?

grab 'em


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> for $189 what are you even debating?
> 
> grab 'em



I was assuming he already bought them, but was trying to justify his purchase.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> for $189 what are you even debating?
> 
> grab 'em



Strangely enough that's what my wife said.  She must be up to something.



bvibert said:


> I was assuming he already bought them, but was trying to justify his purchase.



I'd rather sit here and flip-flop until there are none left.  Then I won't have to make a decision.  Of course they seem to have an endless supply so it could take awhile.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I'd rather sit here and flip-flop until there are none left. Then I won't have to make a decision. Of course they seem to have an endless supply so it could take awhile.


If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2010)

mondeo said:


> If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice.



nice :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I'd rather sit here and flip-flop until there are none left.  Then I won't have to make a decision.  Of course they seem to have an endless supply so it could take awhile.



Maybe I'll snatch up a pair to make your decision easier...


----------



## jack97 (Oct 10, 2010)

I feel you pain powbmps, try this.....




if you get good at it, maybe you can put a unicorn in place of the butterflies.


----------

